# Happy Easter From N.S.



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Easter Everyone, or Should I say " Merry Christmas". This is what the Easter Bunny brought us in Eastern Canada.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Hahaha kids get your shovels your Easter Baskets are under the snow. What a great way to get the walkway cleared


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It's chilly here,but no snow!Thank Goodness!Sorry to hear about your snow on Easter.....instead of an easter egg hunt,how about a snowball fight?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh Debbie. I feel your pain. we got flurries today and I thought that was bad... but I agree that sno ecoverred eater baskets may get the walks cleared. 
spring is just around the corner. I know it. please.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I live in texas. It snowed yesterday. Atop that, I had tickets to the rangers/red sox game. Being that I'm a diehard fan, we sat in the cold to watch the sox lose. I've been under blankets since I got home last night..lol. Pictures of us crazy girls to follow!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

ALl I can say is Yikes .. I remember Montreal and its winters . I was married on April 24 th and it snowed 5 days before my wedding . I was afraid I would have to wear snowboots to my wedding . Fortunately it warmed up and melted but it was still chilly on my wedding day !!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We had a big easter egg hunt in heavy flurries today - one of the coldest Easters that I remember. Thats ok though - still a good dayl. Hope all had a great Easter!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aww, Debbie, I thought it was cold and snowy here, but it's nothing like what you got!!  You have my sympathies, m'dear. Today was very windy and there was snow blowing around for about half the day. 

They say it's going up to +7C on Tues. About time!! Now if they say we're getting 15C, I'd be thrilled!!  

Looks like the kids and Sam don't mind the snow one bit!

Happy Easter to you and everyone else here as well.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I had two sessions yesterday and we had to cancel the outdoor ones due to snow!!!! We still did a few outside at the studio, but it was freezing. 

I can't believe it snowed here in Dallas! Capotes Mom, that must have been some game. Are you a Ranger fan or Red Sox?


Our snow didn't stick, the dogs would have loved it.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Red Sox fan all the way baby! We're off to Boston in June to see a sox/yankees game at Fenway. It's one of those things I have to do before I die. 

Saturday was on record as the coldest game ever played at Rangers Ballpark in Arlington. It measured in at 38 degrees..and I sat through it all.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I can't believe it - MORE snow!!! I am looking forward to spring  It is cold where we are at and we had some light flurries - enough already with the snow!! LOL


----------

